# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Gallery >  >  11/14/2007 - "I am...the Violator!!!"

## Oneironaut Zero

*11/14/2007**
I am..the Violator!!!*

(Same Link as above)
This was just badass.
I was the evil Clown from _Spawn_. I was sitting around a table on a balcony with a bunch of other villains from the _Spawn_ series, and we were just shooting the shit; talking about whatever the hell it is evil characters talk about, when theyre not in the spotlight. Through this entire dream, I was _right on the threshold_ of lucidity: I had complete control of myself, and was aware that there was some strange fantasy aspect of all of this, even though I couldnt pinpoint the fact that I was dreaming. 

While we were talking, somebody at a table near us said something about us. We were all in our normal transformations, and no one outside of us would have any idea of what lies beneath. I answered the guy back in an amused, but obviously evil sneer, feeling the evil in even my own facial expression as I grinned. Being this fat clown, I told the guy something about how he should keep his mouth shut, and that looks could be deceiving, but he kept running his mouth. Finally, when a fight was eminent, this guy stood up and _sort of_ transformed (but I cant remember what he did) somehow revealing that he was a superhero, like _Spawn_, himself (but not) and had awesome power.

A fight broke out, some of the villains at my table rushing this guy. They all flew over the edge of the balcony and down into this large metal pit. At first, I watched them from the railing; inhumanoids jumping around, clawing, scratching, punching, kicking and throwing energy blasts at each other. Still being (only partially) lucid, I figured about what would be the most Violator-ish way of getting down there (it was weird in that, in a sense, I knew I was playing a character, and none of this was actually _really_, but I didnt realize that this was just a dream. I dont usually have that state of lucidity). I remembered how the Violator, in the movie, could travel through solid objects, like walls, and all you see is some string-like energy. So I crawled down onto the beam below me, and sort of melted into it, imagining myself moving down through the metal of the beam. When I got to the bottom, I poked my head out first, and then the rest of my body, stepping out into the pit. When I got down into the pit, I transformed (just as the Clown does) into the huge demon that is the Violators true form. I could feel my body stretching, my nails elongating, the huge scorpion-like stinger stretching out of my back. It was cool as hell. I could feel myself getting more powerful as I turned into thisThing, and I joined in the fight.

This hero guy was no joke, though, he was taking us all on, like 3 vs. 1, but it was pretty even, all around. No one side really ended up getting the upper-hand over the other. It was absolute chaos, though. At one point, one of the villains held his hands over his head and created this huge orb of energy. He brought it down like a hammer to crush the good guy. The good guy saw it coming and crossed his forearms over his head to defend. The force actually pushed the good guy down into the ground, making a crater beneath his feet. Had he not seen it, he would have surely been crushed, but when the villain removed the orb, since it had no effect, the good guy stepped out of the hole like nothing happened, and continued fighting us.

----------


## bro

I would not want to run into you in a dream in that form  ::shock:: ..the "Violator" 

This was another that took maybe 2 reads to appreciate fully, but it's still really good and well written.

I'm trying to visualize you sitting around that table..being evil with those other guys, hehe..nah....can't do it.

I know exactly what your reffering to with that intermediate kind of lucidity state...not exactly lucid, but somehow you've got awareness that it's not quite real...I get that often and wake kicking myself.

I find it interesting how you decended through the pillar itself...travelling through it and then emerging...good move! The last fight sounds like it was a real climax to the dream...I can picture that energy orb "hammer"...kind of a thrill to think about.

Now I'm beggining to really appreciate your style..at first I was overwhelemd to be honest but I see just how packed and original thse are  :smiley: .

----------


## Grexxis

Omg. No way. I was browsing around DV listening to Violate by Iced Earth. The entire album is dedicated to Tod McFarlane and the spawn comic series, and the song i'm listening to is about the violator... holy shit. Irony strikes again lmfao.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> I would not want to run into you in a dream in that form ..the "Violator" 
> 
> This was another that took maybe 2 reads to appreciate fully, but it's still really good and well written.
> 
> I'm trying to visualize you sitting around that table..being evil with those other guys, hehe..nah....can't do it.



Haha. Yeah..it was weird for me too, actually. I'm hardly ever evil in my dreams, but it felt so good to be in character, in this one. Lol.





> I know exactly what your reffering to with that intermediate kind of lucidity state...not exactly lucid, but somehow you've got awareness that it's not quite real...I get that often and wake kicking myself.



That's a weird experience for me. I'm usually "in control" of myself, while dreaming, but i don't think I've ever had the distinct feeling that it was all fantasy, without actually becoming lucid. I had to kick myself after that one, too.  ::chuckle:: 





> I find it interesting how you decended through the pillar itself...travelling through it and then emerging...good move! The last fight sounds like it was a real climax to the dream...I can picture that energy orb "hammer"...kind of a thrill to think about.



That, more than anything, made me wonder why I didn't get lucid. I mean I was actually like "Hmmm...now what would Violator do, in this situation?" as if I knew I wasn't _really_ him. It felt _exactly_ like making a conscious decision while lucid, and trying to figure out how to do it in my dream..and yet...I never realized I was dreaming. Damnit! Lol.





> Now I'm beggining to really appreciate your style..at first I was overwhelemd to be honest but I see just how packed and original thse are .



Haha. Thanks. Yeah, it's really hard to convey what's all going on, without going into a whole world of detail. I'm still going to try to shorten them up, a little bit, though. I'm sure I'll find a way to compensate.  :smiley: 





> Omg. No way. I was browsing around DV listening to Violate by Iced Earth. The entire album is dedicated to Tod McFarlane and the spawn comic series, and the song i'm listening to is about the violator... holy shit. Irony strikes again lmfao.



Wow. Really? I'm going to have to check that out. Spawn is my favorite comic book character, and if that album is fully dedicated to the series, it's probably got some pretty tight music on it.  ::evil::

----------

